# 💜💙🎨 THE PENNIFER'S ART THREAD 🎈🎉🎈 CLOSED FOR REQUESTS  🎨💙💜



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2016)

* THE PENNIFER'S ART THREAD  CLOSED FOR REQUESTS  *

*I closed my old Art thread and started this new one because I wanted to change things up a little.
Although I am still very much in the learning process, I think I can see at least a little improvement ... I am still very grateful for any technique advice, constructive criticism and always your encouragement! 
 (I would like to thank all of you who encouraged me to keep on keepin' on ... In particular, Zane, Misti, Aleshapie, and Pasta)

Some have suggested that I accept commissions ... So, I will happily ( nervously) do that ... I particularly love to do the ACNL villager characters, although I will attempt to do some mayors if they are not too difficult.
My style is very simple and uncomplicated. I will offer them free for now ... In time they may be worth something more. (Trades are good too ... I especially love art!)
I will reserve the right to accept or not based on my comfort level and ability 

*** Just adding a note here because I have had several PMs and private comments about this ... I don't know how to say it nicely so here it is ... Please don't ask for changes to your art gift ... If you paid for it, that's a different matter ... If you don't like what I produced, then don't take the gift ... OK?     ┐('～`)┌

STILL TAKING REQUESTS, ALSO FOR VILLAGER GROUP ART 

ADDED NEW ART SAMPLES  
Trying out some of the new Characters's pics


Spoiler: INTRODUCING:



TUCKER!





LULU! (In honour of my Lulu) 





MAC at Pasta's request 









Spoiler: SAMPLES OF ART



Examples of ACNL Villager Characters


Spoiler: VILLAGERS



Zell




Bangles




SPECIAL EDITION ISABELLE




TOM NOOK, MARSHALL and MUSTARD of HOTDOGGY




DOCTOR SHRUNK IS IN THE HOUSE




MY DARLING PHOEBE (PHEEBS)




BUNSY and NAT







Examples of Mayor Drawings


Spoiler: Mayors and Peeps



Early Mayor Pen and Barred Knifejaw




Mayor Pen and best Bud, PrayingMantis10 





MANTIS FIGHT




IN PURSUIT OF THE GOLIATH BEETLE




Chibi of Mayor Pen ... Her Preppy look 




My 3Mayors: Mayor Temp of MyCycle, Mayor Penelope of Tubetown and Mayor LuluBell of HotDoggy









Spoiler: MORE ART



Mayor Pen, Tortimer and Leila





Tarantula Encounter 





Pit - Kid Icarus Pink





PolkaDot Rainboot Dance





The Pen's version of Lucas





ACNL Boys In Blue





Joan And Turnip Bells





Resetti Trouble












Spoiler: ✿★☆?*??*?❤️ COMPLETED ART GIFTS ♥?*??*?★☆✿






Spoiler: PaperBoy012305 ❤️













Spoiler: Pasta ❤️

















Spoiler: DiancieRose ❤️








Stella









Spoiler: MintySky ❤️


















Spoiler: Skarmoury ❤️













Spoiler: ACNLover10 ❤️













Spoiler: Sugarella ❤️













Spoiler: Konan224 ❤️













Spoiler: Pokemanz ❤️

















Spoiler: P e p p e r ❤️













Spoiler: Beardo ❤️













Spoiler: Pokemon5700 ❤️








second attempt! Lol 









Spoiler: Luckypinch ❤️








Correction: Anchovy to Sparro 




Gem OC ... drawing no. 3




Camellia 




Camellia again









Spoiler: Nightmares ❤️













Spoiler: CluelessMayor ❤️













Spoiler: DaCoSim ❤️








Redid for you, Hun 









Spoiler: Chocolatte ❤️













Spoiler: L o t t i e❤️













Spoiler: Kidcatisbestcat ❤️













Spoiler: Otomatoe ❤️



1st two:




And in 40's Vintage style




Tangled:









Spoiler: Bug2buga ❤️













Spoiler: Taesaek ❤️













Spoiler: Karii ❤️













Spoiler: Awesomeelle2001 ❤️













Spoiler: NijiNymphia ❤️













Spoiler:  Alexithymiaa ❤️





















*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, cute art. Makes me want one too!



Spoiler: Mayor


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow, cute art. Makes me want one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor



For Paperboy012305
Hope you like it 


Spoiler: Paperboy Mayor


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For Paperboy012305
> Hope you like it


Thanks. But he's wearing *orange sandals without socks.* Can you fix it up please?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 2, 2016)

Could you please do my mayor?


Spoiler


----------



## mintellect (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe my mayor?:






- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> Could you please do my mayor?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Our mayor's outfits are identical!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2016)

For Paperboy ... Updated ... This will have to do ... Personally I like the other shoes better 



Spoiler: Paperboy Updated









\


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

I really like your art style ;D Bunsy and Nat is definitely my favourite piece by you, keep up the good work!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2016)

Haydenn said:


> I really like your art style ;D Bunsy and Nat is definitely my favourite piece by you, keep up the good work!


Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For Paperboy ... Updated ... This will have to do ... Personally I like the other shoes better


Thank you! But he's my mayor, I make him what he wears.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 2, 2016)

<3 you just keep improving.
This is my mayor but I don't have any up to date screenshots, so here's a drawing.


Spoiler: <3



View attachment 160761


I'd love to see more art from you, your style's really cute.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you! But he's my mayor, I make him what he wears.


You're welcome ... And your mayor is really cute, no matter what shoes he's wearing! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> Could you please do my mayor?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sure, Hun ... I will give it a try 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> Maybe my mayor?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try yours also, Hun ... They may not come out exactly right, but I'll do my best


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> You're welcome ... And your mayor is really cute, no matter what shoes he's wearing!


Aww shucks! But he loves wearing sandals, though.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2016)

Pasta said:


> <3 you just keep improving.
> This is my mayor but I don't have any up to date screenshots, so here's a drawing.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Pasta ... Since you have been so very supportive of my art efforts I am going to try yours next ... Shall I try and copy your clothes and hairstyle? And do you have a preference for shoes?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 3, 2016)

Pasta said:


> <3 you just keep improving.
> This is my mayor but I don't have any up to date screenshots, so here's a drawing.
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go, Pasta ... I took some liberties with the clothing ... I hope it is to your liking?


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 3, 2016)

Very lovely art style, I see vast improvement! (Especially with Pasta's freebie, it looks good!)
Perhaps consider mine? {x}


----------



## Beardo (Jan 3, 2016)

Your art style is so cute! I'd love to see one of my OC's in your style http://imgur.com/a/98sLe


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 3, 2016)

Your art looks great! Maybe consider one of my OCs? [x]
You can do Alex as a villager if you want, I have a few examples in there. c:


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 3, 2016)

For Diancie Rose .... I hope this is OK?  ... I thought your mayor was wearing ballet slippers


----------



## mintellect (Jan 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For Diancie Rose .... I hope this is OK?  ... I thought your mayor was wearing ballet slippers




It looks adorable! Yes, she does wear ballet slippers. Just one thing, she has a high ponytail on the back of her head, could you please add that in?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments and requests! 
@MintySky ... I am wondering if you have a other outfit for your Mayor since I have just struggled (I found it hard to do) to draw the ballet dress for Diancie Rose ... Or perhaps a villager? 

@Skarmoury, you are so sweet ... I would love to try your Mayor Spring ... It should be fun!

@Beardo ... I am very intimidated by your awesome charajcters ... If you can propose a scaled down more simple version that you would like to see, then maybe I might attempt it 
Please maybe provide appearance details or settings,
Also, @ Pokemanz ... I am also intimidated by the scope of your characters ... I may be able to do Alex as a villager  &#55358;&#56595;


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments and requests!
> @MintySky ... I am wondering if you have a other outfit for your Mayor since I have just struggled (I found it hard to do) to draw the ballet dress for Diancie Rose ... Or perhaps a villager?
> 
> @Skarmoury, you are so sweet ... I would love to try your Mayor Spring ... It should be fun!
> ...



Would you be able to draw Merengue instead of my mayor?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 3, 2016)

MintySky said:


> Would you be able to draw Merengue instead of my mayor?


I would love to draw Merengue! That's what I will do them 
I will start on her tomorrow since it is ver late


----------



## momiji345 (Jan 3, 2016)

Do you think you can draw one of the  pit brothers If the freebie still available  ? ;D


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

If you're still doing freebies, can you do him? Thanks! https://imgur.com/qkDWp4k


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 3, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> It looks adorable! Yes, she does wear ballet slippers. Just one thing, she has a high ponytail on the back of her head, could you please add that in?


Ok, Hun ... Added the high pony tail ... I hope that is good now because I don't want to make any more changes


----------



## mintellect (Jan 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Ok, Hun ... Added the high pony tail ... I hope that is good now because I don't want to make any more changes



Yes, that's fine! Thanks so much!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 3, 2016)

For MintySky  ...Merengue sitting on a pink marshmallow chair eating cake!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For MintySky  ...Merengue sitting on a pink marshmallow chair eating cake!



Omg! Its soooo cute!  Thank you. ^-^


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

For Skarmoury  Mayor Spring in her winter outfit ... Omg ... Lol...what ever led me to believe I could draw a sweater!?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> If you're still doing freebies, can you do him? Thanks! https://imgur.com/qkDWp4k


Working on yours now, Hun


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good to know, thank you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Good to know, thank you!


Just wondering ... How important is it to you to have the hibiscus flower on your head? I find it to be an odd note 
I could not see your clothes very well so I did my best .... I will add the hibiscus if you really want it


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would really appreciate it if you can add the hibiscus, i'll take this copy too though.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I would really appreciate it if you can add the hibiscus, i'll take this copy too though.


Okies ... Will add hibiscus and post it shortly 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here ya go ... One hibiscus flower added


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

By the way, am I allowed to use some of it (the head part to be specific) as my avatar? Just curious as some artists don't allow this.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> By the way, am I allowed to use some of it (the head part to be specific) as my avatar? Just curious as some artists don't allow this.


Sure, Hun ... it is a gift ... do what you like with it


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 4, 2016)

Would you be able to do my OC? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=160968


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Ok, thank you!


Sweeet!    Your avatar looks strangely familiar


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sweeet!    Your avatar looks strangely familiar


Ik. It reminds me of, IDK the username but he wore Gracie glasses with a rainbow tank with flip flops.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

I still have the original copies of the art, just made a different cropped file.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2016)

MintySky said:


> Would you be able to do my OC? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=160968


I could give it a try ... just the one picture is showing up for reference ... do you have other character picture references? it would help to have more.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> Do you think you can draw one of the  pit brothers If the freebie still available  ? ;D
> 
> 
> View attachment 160796View attachment 160797


Hey Hun ... can you provide other picture references for these guys? I could try one for you if I have more to go on


----------



## MintySky (Jan 4, 2016)

Unfortunately that's the only one I got atm.


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's some refs for my OC..

here

Here's a clearer ref of one of the pictures:  <-- click


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2016)

MintySky said:


> Unfortunately that's the only one I got atm.



OK, Hun ... Here it is 







Updated Photo


----------



## MintySky (Jan 5, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> OK, Hun ... Here it is



Ah thank you again! ^-^ Its so cute.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2016)

You're welcome  ... I am not familiar with these little characters but I think they are adorable ... I am having fun and learning as I go 

Oops ... Please use this image, Hun ... I noticed some little changes I wanted to make:


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe my oc? c: here


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Here's some refs for my OC..
> 
> here
> 
> Here's a clearer ref of one of the pictures:  <-- click


I am working on yours, Darlin  ... Prelim sketch is done 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> Maybe my oc? c: here


Yes ... I'll give it a try  ... Yours will be next after Sugarella


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 5, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Also, @ Pokemanz ... I am also intimidated by the scope of your characters ... I may be able to do Alex as a villager  ��



forgot to check this whoops

That's fine, do whatever feels comfortable. c:


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2016)

For Sugarella


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2016)

For Konan224


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 5, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For Konan224



I LOVEE ITTTT SQUEEEE. <3333


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2016)

Glad you like it!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 6, 2016)

Opening thread again ... Thanks all


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 6, 2016)

For Pokemanz ... Alex as a Villager  ... (His eyes a little feral)


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For Sugarella



Thank you so much!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 6, 2016)

You're very welcome, Sugarella


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhhh he's so cute I love him! Thanks so much! ;u;


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 6, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhhh he's so cute I love him! Thanks so much! ;u;


You're very welcome  He was a pleasure to draw


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 9, 2016)

Bumping thread ... Still offering freebies ... Mayors or Villagers!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 9, 2016)

Just finished this drawing ... I wanted to do Kicks


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

omg Pen I just found this thread.  these are so lovely, congrats!   I'll have to leave a ref soon, just need to figure out if it should be my mayor or a villager


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 9, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> omg Pen I just found this thread.  these are so lovely, congrats!   I'll have to leave a ref soon, just need to figure out if it should be my mayor or a villager


Hello, my dear!  ... Certainly! Leave a ref as soon as you can ... I will do both mayor and villager for you


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hello, my dear!  ... Certainly! Leave a ref as soon as you can ... I will do both mayor and villager for you



oh really? aww thank you so much!  how about my mayor & stitches?  I'll leave the posing up to you, I
think your choices are adorable 



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper Ref


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Just finished this drawing ... I wanted to do Kicks



I love this  you've improved so much already! I wanna request something but I don't know what. But I'ma stay lurking here  lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201

Cute art! 
Thanks! ^.^


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 10, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> oh really? aww thank you so much!  how about my mayor & stitches?  I'll leave the posing up to you, I
> think your choices are adorable
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! ...I will be happy to get going on this! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I love this  you've improved so much already! I wanna request something but I don't know what. But I'ma stay lurking here  lol


Thanks for your sweet words ... You are so encouraging  I would be very happy to do something for you ... Just say the word! (Pen promises while trembling nervously)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
> 
> Cute art!
> Thanks! ^.^


Thank you ... I may be able to do something for you ...my art is definitely not dark in any way though


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 11, 2016)

For P e p p e r 
Hope you like it, Hun!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For P e p p e r
> Hope you like it, Hun!



aww I love it Pen!  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 11, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Your art style is so cute! I'd love to see one of my OC's in your style http://imgur.com/a/98sLe


I gave it a try ... I hope you like it


----------



## Beardo (Jan 11, 2016)

I love it! Thank you <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 11, 2016)

Beardo said:


> I love it! Thank you <3



Oh, I am so glad! And, you're welcome


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 12, 2016)

So ... I wanted to try my hand at drawing some of the wonderful characters in Nintendo Smash Bros ... I have done several of Lucas for Hyogo on his museum shop thread, but this time I tried one for myself ... Kid Icarus  ... I had to google search for images to copy as I don't play this game, and managed to find one in a pose I thought I could switch up a little and reproduce ... It took me hours and hours! When I look at it, I am fairly pleased, but tend to only see the flaws! .... After this, I do believe I will stick to my much loved derpy little ANCL characters!


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

Ooo an ambitious choice- Pit has a lot of details, not to mention the wings. You executed them all quite wonderfully!! For CC I'd say his arms seem a little too low, it throws his anatomy off a bit. Overall it is a great work, I hope you try more stuff like Smash Bros characters in the future. 8)


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 14, 2016)

Zane said:


> Ooo an ambitious choice- Pit has a lot of details, not to mention the wings. You executed them all quite wonderfully!! For CC I'd say his arms seem a little too low, it throws his anatomy off a bit. Overall it is a great work, I hope you try more stuff like Smash Bros characters in the future. 8)


Aww, thank you, Zane  ...I see what you mean about the arms for sure! I may try to scrape up my ambition and try another SB character! I guess the more you try, the better you get? Haha ... One can only wish in my case!!


----------



## Tensu (Jan 14, 2016)

Could you draw a picture of Rudy and Gabi fishing by the river next to each other? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Could you draw a picture of Rudy and Gabi fishing by the river next to each other? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


Sure ... This sounds like fun ... I will give it a try


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

Oops ... Glitches


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

I saw this on Pinterest and had to post it! So true in my case! *sigh* 



Spoiler: My Drawing Expectations


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sure ... This sounds like fun ... I will give it a try


So, Pokemon5700 ...  ... here is an attempt at your request ... I have to say that it did not turn out quite like I wanted and I am presently working on another version


----------



## kelpy (Jan 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Spoiler: Pasta ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'

OMG I DIDN"T SEE THIS
I'm sorry! It's so beautiful, like I really can't believe how amazingly lovely this is. TYSM Pen!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

I am so glad you like it, Pasta!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 15, 2016)

Would you mind drawing Pietro and Sparro please ?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Would you mind drawing Pietro and Sparro please ?


Sure! Will do that for you


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sure! Will do that for you



Thank you so much.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> So, Pokemon5700 ...  ... here is an attempt at your request ... I have to say that it did not turn out quite like I wanted and I am presently working on another version



... Here is the second attempt! Lol


----------



## derezzed (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey Pennifer, just thought I'd swing by and say you have some really nice drawings here! I really like those latest two pieces you did. I think it's pretty admirable that you did a second attempt instead of giving up since you weren't satisfied with your first attempt.
(Though both are very nice ;-] )


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 15, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Hey Pennifer, just thought I'd swing by and say you have some really nice drawings here! I really like those latest two pieces you did. I think it's pretty admirable that you did a second attempt instead of giving up since you weren't satisfied with your first attempt.
> (Though both are very nice ;-] )


Aw, thank you very much for your comment! I really appreciate it!  I wish I could produce what I really want to and when I see the beautiful art that others on here produce I feel very inadequate! Comments like yours are very encouraging ... Makes me want to just keep trying!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Would you mind drawing Pietro and Sparro please ?



Here is your drawing, Luckypinch  ... I hope you like it ... I tried to get them in poses that would work together! I have Pietro in my town and I love this silly bright clown boy! Lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1241

Would you consider drawing her and Goldie? Thanks ^.^


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your drawing, Luckypinch  ... I hope you like it ... I tried to get them in poses that would work together! I have Pietro in my town and I love this silly bright clown boy! Lol



Awe thanks so much  
The bird is anchovy, but I think they are both jock birdies. Lol. I had anchovy in my town a looooong time ago. And he's such a sweetie.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Awe thanks so much
> The bird is anchovy, but I think they are both jock birdies. Lol. I had anchovy in my town a looooong time ago. And he's such a sweetie.


OMG !! I did do the wrong bird, didn't I!? I am working on it and hoping I can turn Anchovy into an acceptable Sparro! Sorry about that! Lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1241
> 
> Would you consider drawing her and Goldie? Thanks ^.^


Sure, Hun ... I will try yours next!  ... After I finish fixing Anchovy aka Sparro


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> OMG !! I did do the wrong bird, didn't I!? I am working on it and hoping I can turn Anchovy into an acceptable Sparro! Sorry about that! Lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LOL! It's completely fine! I'm just glad you see for me!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> LOL! It's completely fine! I'm just glad you see for me!


Well, ... Here is Anchovy morphed into Sparro  I hope it's OK! ( I'm a maroon! )


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Well, ... Here is Anchovy morphed into Sparro  I hope it's OK! ( I'm a maroon! )


HE AMAZING


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> HE AMAZING


I'm glad you like him! Enjoy!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 16, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Aw, thank you very much for your comment! I really appreciate it!  I wish I could produce what I really want to and when I see the beautiful art that others on here produce I feel very inadequate! Comments like yours are very encouraging ... Makes me want to just keep trying!



omg it breaks my heart to hear that but I feel what you feel all of the time, like seriously I see how everyone else makes these adorable paintings and lovely drawings and I'm just here like "why does my art suck so bad?!"

Well if you're ever feeling down again remember this quote "It doesn't take talent to practice." Practice is truly how all artists get where they are. It's how you got there, it's how I got here, and it's how amazing artists like Zane and Poppet got to where they are.
Just don't ever give up.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh, Pasta!  ... Thank you for this beautifully expressed message! You are very insightful and encouraging also! I will keep on practicing and hopefully one day I can look at my art and feel like I'm improving at least a little 
I was looking back and was surprised to discover that I have done at least fifty or more drawings since the beginning of December, just a few short weeks ago ... So I guess I have been practicing and will continue to do so. I won't give up, and you mustn't either!
Thanks again


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1241
> 
> Would you consider drawing her and Goldie? Thanks ^.^



Hello ... Here is Mayor Lani with Goldie


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 17, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hello ... Here is Mayor Lani with Goldie



Ahh that's so cute! Thank you!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 17, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346729-Looking-for-art-of-my-gem-oc-and-other-oc

Here are the refs.  I couldn't find our private message.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 17, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346729-Looking-for-art-of-my-gem-oc-and-other-oc
> 
> Here are the refs.  I couldn't find our private message.


Just sent you a pm, Hun and a prelim sketch for some input


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 18, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346729-Looking-for-art-of-my-gem-oc-and-other-oc
> 
> Here are the refs.  I couldn't find our private message.


Here is your Gem OC ... I hope you like it!


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

Hai, I'm not too sure if you are doing these but could you please do one of my mayor (https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69izI-tQthfkkUp) and Static? I am willing to offer TBT for your adorable art~ C:


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 18, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> Hai, I'm not too sure if you are doing these but could you please do one of my mayor (https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69izI-tQthfkkUp) and Static? I am willing to offer TBT for your adorable art~ C:


Sure! I will give this a try! Your mayor is really cute and I have never drawn Static ... It should be fun!  ... I am not charging for my art ... I am happy to just get some practice and hopefully improve as I go along


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sure! I will give this a try! Your mayor is really cute and I have never drawn Static ... It should be fun!  ... I am not charging for my art ... I am happy to just get some practice and hopefully improve as I go along



Thankyouu, I can't wait - I'm sure it will look great (btw this is a great idea for improving art skills man)


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your Gem OC ... I hope you like it!


Oh my god she's perfect!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 18, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> Thankyouu, I can't wait - I'm sure it will look great (btw this is a great idea for improving art skills man)


Here is your finished Mayor and Static ... This was fun to draw! I hope you love it!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your finished Mayor and Static ... This was fun to draw! I hope you love it!



I really like how this pose came out! Super cute!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you, Luckypinch  ... And I love your new avatar!! Looking really good!


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your finished Mayor and Static ... This was fun to draw! I hope you love it!



Omgg yes I love it! It's adorable, thankyouu C:


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

Just having a little cry for my Mom today ... (She was a talented artist) ... If she were alive she would look at my silly pictures and say this:



Spoiler: Mom would say











Miss her!  ... The December birthstone in my sidebar (a gift from PrayingMantis10) is in her memory


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey Pen!!! Would you be willing to try drawing my sweet filbert trying to catch a snowflake with his hands? (No net). It's just such a cute idea in my head!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Just having a little cry for my Mom today ... (She was a talented artist) ... If she were alive she would look at my silly pictures and say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg!!!! Oh hugs Hun. I know you must miss her terribly. You know she's watching over you and proud of all that you do!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you, DaCoSim  ... No one loves you like your Mom, or is ever so proud, right? My mom took such joy in simple childish things and always celebrated art in all forms ... I do miss her terribly! Thanks for your sweet words!
Sure ... I will give your request my best effort! I will see what I can come up with!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2016)

These are all very very cute. <3 Love your style. Are these digital, traditional or a combo of the two?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> These are all very very cute. <3 Love your style. Are these digital, traditional or a combo of the two?


Hi ... Thank you, Hun  ... I guess you would say they are a combo of the two ... I draw them first on my sketch pad and then upload the picture to my ibisPaint app on my iPad ... I use mostly my finger to trace and colour but also use a capacitive stylus ... I am learning as I go but there is still so much I need to grasp


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi! I feel bad for requesting a piece of art when you're mourning, but your art is just so cute! >u<
 Could you draw my mayor with Zucker? Or with Tia, whichever one you'd like to draw! 
Here are the refs~ http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1213


----------



## SharJoY (Jan 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Just having a little cry for my Mom today ... (She was a talented artist) ... If she were alive she would look at my silly pictures and say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



{{{{Hugs Pen}}}}}}

There is nothing like the love of a mom.  When my mother passed it felt as though a part of me died too.  It has been 11 years this month but I still miss her.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

Misti said:


> {{{{Hugs Pen}}}}}}
> 
> There is nothing like the love of a mom.  When my mother passed it felt as though a part of me died too.  It has been 11 years this month but I still miss her.



Aww, Misti  You are such a sweetheart! I know we will always miss our Moms ... Big hugs back to you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



chocolatte said:


> Hi! I feel bad for requesting a piece of art when you're mourning, but your art is just so cute! >u<
> Could you draw my mayor with Zucker? Or with Tia, whichever one you'd like to draw!
> Here are the refs~ http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1213


Thank you too, chocolatte  ... Sure, once I have finished the piece for DaCoSim, I will work on your mayor with Tia next


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

For DaCoSim  ... I'm nervous ... I wanted this to be representative of what you imagined ... Your much loved little Filbert catching a snowflake ... I hope you like it, Hun:


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For DaCoSim  ... I'm nervous ... I wanted this to be representative of what you imagined ... Your much loved little Filbert catching a snowflake ... I hope you like it, Hun:




Oh Pen, he is PRESH!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!! I will cherish it forever!!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

Lol  ... I was worried because I know Filbert doesn't have hands ... Drawing ACNL critters catching something requires invention 
So glad you like it ... I wanted it to be special because it's for you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 19, 2016)

Oops ... Glitches and double posts!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Lol  ... I was worried because I know Filbert doesn't have hands ... Drawing ACNL critters catching something requires invention
> So glad you like it ... I wanted it to be special because it's for you!


He's absolutely perfect!!!! I super luv him!!!! Thank you Pen! You are the BEST!!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 20, 2016)

For chocolatte ... Here is your Mayor and Tia


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you draw my mayor please?

Refs!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 20, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Can you draw my mayor please?
> 
> Refs!



Okies ... I will give it a try!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you draw my oc please? c:

[x]


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Okies ... I will give it a try!



Thank you for accepting!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 20, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Thank you for accepting!


Here she is, Hun ... I am hoping you love her! 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Can you draw my oc please? c:
> 
> [x]


 Yes ... I will give this a try ... I will do yours next


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 20, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For chocolatte ... Here is your Mayor and Tia



AAaaaa! Thank you so much!! I love it! >U<


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 20, 2016)

For Kidcatisbestcat  ... I hope you like this draw


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 20, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For Kidcatisbestcat  ... I hope you like this draw



Thank you so much, she's adorable! c:


----------



## Bev (Jan 20, 2016)

I know Pennifer in real life and know that if she could she would live in her AC Tubetown for real.  Great artwork and even better person.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 20, 2016)

Bev said:


> I know Pennifer in real life and know that if she could she would live in her AC Tubetown for real.  Great artwork and even better person.


Awwww ...  ... The Pennifer blushingly admits to the desire of living in my ACNL Tubetown! 
Thank you, dear friend


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 20, 2016)

Chocolatte  ... I sent you a pm with the link for your art ... I made a correction on the arm ... TY again


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 21, 2016)

I did this piece for Hyogo on his Museum shop thread ... It belongs to him since he paid me 
It was something different than my sweet little mayors and villager peeps 

Presenting: Hipster Bowser!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I did this piece for Hyogo on his Museum shop thread ... It belongs to him since he paid me
> It was something different than my sweet little mayors and villager peeps
> 
> Presenting: Hipster Bowser!



LOL that's perfect right there.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 22, 2016)

I've noticed your art is getting better with every piece you make. Is it alright if I ask you to do another request for me?
If it is, I'd like you to draw my side character, Stella. 



Spoiler:  















Thank you very much.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 22, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> I've noticed your art is getting better with every piece you make. Is it alright if I ask you to do another request for me?
> If it is, I'd like you to draw my side character, Stella.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lovely compliment  ... Sure ... I will be happy to draw Stella for you ... I was looking for something new to try


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 22, 2016)

Posting this just for fun ... It is a silly piece I call Tarantula Encounter


----------



## kelpy (Jan 23, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Posting this just for fun ... It is a silly piece I call Tarantula Encounter



thats a huge spider.
I would die. Cute drawing though, nonetheless.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 23, 2016)

It seems that big when you encounter it and it scares the bleep out of you!!! Lol
I still get a shock even after playing the game this long! Hahaha


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 23, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> I've noticed your art is getting better with every piece you make. Is it alright if I ask you to do another request for me?
> If it is, I'd like you to draw my side character, Stella.
> 
> 
> ...


Here is Stella ... Hope you like her


----------



## mintellect (Jan 23, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is Stella ... Hope you like her



She's adorable! Thank you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 24, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> She's adorable! Thank you!


 I'm so glad you liked her ... I thought she turned out pretty adorable too!

... So looking for more to draw ... Bring it on! I love doing mayors and villagers!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 25, 2016)

I am adding some new characters to my art thread ... I wanted to draw some of the new villagers ... For example:

TUCKER!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 25, 2016)

Aaaaand ... Of course I had to do LULU!!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 26, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Aaaaand ... Of course I had to do LULU!!



I love how you draw villagers. They look exactly like the real thing! I'd like to see you draw Mac. My favourite villager, like ever.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you so much, Hun and, of course, Pasta! I will be very happy to do Mac for you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 26, 2016)

Presenting .... MAC ... For Pasta


----------



## kelpy (Jan 26, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Presenting .... MAC ... For Pasta



omggg that is spot on <3 I love it. Thank you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 26, 2016)

So glad you like it, Hun


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Posting this just for fun ... It is a silly piece I call Tarantula Encounter



gaaahhh flashbacks to getting startled all the time by random tarantulas jumping at me lol
The spider is creepy but somehow cute here, it looks like it wants to have a chat with the characters. Fab stuff as always!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 26, 2016)

Zane said:


> gaaahhh flashbacks to getting startled all the time by random tarantulas jumping at me lol
> The spider is creepy but somehow cute here, it looks like it wants to have a chat with the characters. Fab stuff as always!



lol I imagine a spider like pops out of nowhere and everyone's screaming until the spider pulls out a monocle and a top hat and he's like
"Care for a bit of a chat and some tea?"


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 26, 2016)

Pasta said:


> lol I imagine a spider like pops out of nowhere and everyone's screaming until the spider pulls out a monocle and a top hat and he's like
> "Care for a bit of a chat and some tea?"



LMAO, Zane and Pasta! I did try to raise up the little beastie to make him appear to be greeting the girls ... And having him all British and veddy veddy proper is too funny!! "Tut, tut ... Don't be afraid, my Lovelies ... Have some tea, then?"


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 28, 2016)

Whaddya know!? It's Moe! Lol 






Apparently Moe's picture was messed with, so I replaced the image


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 31, 2016)

Been working on a few things just for my own pleasure 



Spoiler: Pit Kid Icarus Pink












Also a silly draw I like to call:


Spoiler: PolkaDot Rainboot Dance


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh gosh your art style is so adorable!! <3

If you're still doing freebies, would you please consider drawing my mayor?




I like the dress here, but I had my mayor changed her hair onto the pigtail style like this one





Thanks in advance! 

Also, may I request you to put your credit (signature, trademark, or etc) on the picture if you decided to draw my mayor? Because I appreciate all art and I really want to remember who did the job ;p

Again, thanks so much! Hope this won't be a bother


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 31, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> Oh gosh your art style is so adorable!! <3
> 
> If you're still doing freebies, would you please consider drawing my mayor?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Hun ... Sure ... I'll start working on something for you today


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey pen! Could you draw camellia for me? 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...5;-&#128165;-PAYING-UP-TOO-600-TBT&highlight=


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 31, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey pen! Could you draw camellia for me?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...5;-&#128165;-PAYING-UP-TOO-600-TBT&highlight=


Oh, Hun ... I'll give it a try ... I did look at your request but was nervous because it was so specific ... Nevertheless, I will try my best for you


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 31, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, Hun ... I'll give it a try ... I did look at your request but was nervous because it was so specific ... Nevertheless, I will try my best for you



Ahaha thanks. &#55357;&#56842; I just know you'll do great.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 31, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Ahaha thanks. �� I just know you'll do great.


Well, Hun ... Here is Camellia ... I am sorry because I missed the details on her costume and lipstick ... If you don't want her, I won't be insulted! .... I must admit that she was a bit of naughty fun to draw! 
She reminds me of the old Betty Boop cartoons somehow 


Spoiler: Peeky at Camellia


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Well, Hun ... Here is Camellia ... I am sorry because I missed the details on her costume and lipstick ... If you don't want her, I won't be insulted! .... I must admit that she was a bit of naughty fun to draw!
> She reminds me of the old Betty Boop cartoons somehow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peeky at Camellia



OMFG SHES PERFECT  and she is kinda naughty ahah. No I really like this outfit honestly.  she looks great pen! That's exactly how I see her. Red is such her color  thanks so much.


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 1, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you, Hun ... Sure ... I'll start working on something for you today



Aww thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 1, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> Aww thank you so much!!! <3


Hi, otomatoe  ... I have a draw ready for you ... I will show you here ... I didn't have too much in the way of costume details like shoes, socks etc ... If you would like something different or even different pose, I would be happy to do another ... Is that darling little dress a special design!? I didn't recognize it and so I don't know if I got it good enough 


Spoiler: OTOMATOE 








And, just for fun I played with my photo editing, so here she is in 40's Vintage ... Lol







- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> OMFG SHES PERFECT  and she is kinda naughty ahah. No I really like this outfit honestly.  she looks great pen! That's exactly how I see her. Red is such her color  thanks so much.


Oh I am so glad you love the naughty Camellia! Hee Hee 
And thank you very much for tip! Silly Luckypinch  ... Not necessary but I appreciated it!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi, otomatoe  ... I have a draw ready for you ... I will show you here ... I didn't have too much in the way of costume details like shoes, socks etc ... If you would like something different or even different pose, I would be happy to do another ... Is that darling little dress a special design!? I didn't recognize it and so I don't know if I got it good enough
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OTOMATOE
> ...


Girl- the tip was much needed. I'm addicted to your art  Tbh I would request here a lot more often but I feel like that's being greedy Lolol.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 1, 2016)

That is so sweet of you, Luckypinch! I will happily try other projects for you if they are within my capability


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> That is so sweet of you, Luckypinch! I will happily try other projects for you if they are within my capability



Hahah. Your very talented trust me .


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 2, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Hahah. Your very talented trust me .


 (blushes)  ... you're a doll!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> (blushes)  ... you're a doll!



Hahah thank you.


----------



## bug2buga (Feb 2, 2016)

could i get one of my fursona?


Spoiler: fursona


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

please consider either of the few oc's i have 

stash is here.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 2, 2016)

bug2buga said:


> could i get one of my fursona?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fursona
> ...


Sweet! ... I'll add you next 

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> please consider either of the few oc's i have
> 
> stash is here.


Sure  ... Adding you after bug2buga


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 2, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> Aww thank you so much!!! <3


 Here is the second piece I did for you, my Disney Princess loving friend ... Not really a princess, per se ... it's supposed to be Tangled or Rapunzel and Pascal  


Spoiler: For Otomatoe


----------



## kelpy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is the second piece I did for you, my Disney Princess loving friend ... Not really a princess, per se ... it's supposed to be Tangled or Rapunzel and Pascal
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For Otomatoe



holy cow. That's amazing. You're getting better and better <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 2, 2016)

Pasta said:


> holy cow. That's amazing. You're getting better and better <3


Aww, thank you so much, Pasta!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2016)

bug2buga said:


> could i get one of my fursona?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fursona
> ...


Here ya go  ... I hope you like it ... I tried to capture the character from your reference


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

woo your art is to cute and unique i love it!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> woo your art is to cute and unique i love it!


Aw, thanks, Hun ... Yours is next ...  ... How important are the horns to you?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Aw, thanks, Hun ... Yours is next ...  ... How important are the horns to you?



you don't need to do a horned version honestly! whichever is easiest for you.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you don't need to do a horned version honestly! whichever is easiest for you.


Okies ... I am starting on yours now ... Hopefully have it finished tomorrow


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Okies ... I am starting on yours now ... Hopefully have it finished tomorrow



awesome! i'm so excited! i'll check back in tomorrow then thanks in advance i really appreciate all the doodles i can get.


----------



## bug2buga (Feb 3, 2016)

omg i love it thank you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2016)

bug2buga said:


> omg i love it thank you!


You are very welcome!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> awesome! i'm so excited! i'll check back in tomorrow then thanks in advance i really appreciate all the doodles i can get.



All done! I really hope you like it!


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> All done! I really hope you like it!



HES SO CUTE! thank you so much <3 gahhh i love it


----------



## kelpy (Feb 3, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> All done! I really hope you like it!



I think this is one of your best! You're good with.. perspective, is it? I can't draw people on chairs lol.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2016)

Aw, Pasta! Thanks again! You are always soooo encouraging!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey pen I was wondering if you would like to doodle camellia again? :3


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

Would you draw Erik all happy, happy sitting on a cabin chair? Hahah ^.^ I love your art <3


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow! These are really good! Your an amazing artist! Could you draw my mayor? Link is here.
http://i.imgur.com/U49Ypy7.jpg

Thanks so much though and keep up the good work! These are awesome!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

Would you be willing to do an art trade with me?<3
And do you need to see examples of my work?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Well, Hun ... Here is Camellia ... I am sorry because I missed the details on her costume and lipstick ... If you don't want her, I won't be insulted! .... I must admit that she was a bit of naughty fun to draw!
> She reminds me of the old Betty Boop cartoons somehow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peeky at Camellia



Also can i just say, the way you did the eyes in this are freaking beautiful and my favorite from you so far


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 4, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey pen I was wondering if you would like to doodle camellia again? :3


Hi Hun ... I don't know if you'll like this, but it is a doodle/pencil sketch of the naughty Camellia ... It's just black and white, but it looks kinda cool 





- - - Post Merge - - -



Kayrii said:


> Would you draw Erik all happy, happy sitting on a cabin chair? Hahah ^.^ I love your art <3


This sounds like fun ... I will give it a try ... I can't find too many pics of Eric for reference, so if you have any screen shots etc, I would be happy to have them  ... I will try and get your art done in the next day or so, Hun 

- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeelle2001 said:


> Wow! These are really good! Your an amazing artist! Could you draw my mayor? Link is here.
> http://i.imgur.com/U49Ypy7.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much though and keep up the good work! These are awesome!


Thank you for the lovely comments  ... I will try and do your adorable mayor ... It might take a wee while but you are on the list 

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> Would you be willing to do an art trade with me?<3
> And do you need to see examples of my work?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


 Aw, this is so sweet of you to say! Thank you for the compliment on Camellia's eyes ... I only wish I could them consistently 
I would be happy to do an art trade! Any variation on my Mayor Penelope in her Gracie Grace zebra stripes would be lovely for my part!
Do you have something in mind that you would like? As you can see, my style is pretty simple ... I do branch out a bit, but I don't do dark or violence ... Just happy, derpy little drawings


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> This sounds like fun ... I will give it a try ... I can't find too many pics of Eric for reference, so if you have any screen shots etc, I would be happy to have them  ... I will try and get your art done in the next day or so, Hun



Awesome! Thank you so much! ^.^
Also - Would it be possible to make one sized to be my avatar? I'm not great at resizing and such. If not it's no problem xD 
Would you like a TBT tip or something? Anything in game? I can't art, haha - I'm awful >.<

*Some refs of the lovely Erik:* [x] [x]
*The chair* (I guess it called the armchair, my bad: [x]


----------



## derezzed (Feb 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi Hun ... I don't know if you'll like this, but it is a doodle/pencil sketch of the naughty Camellia ... It's just black and white, but it looks kinda cool


Ah, the way you drew her is really cool! I'm sure Luckypinch will like it ;-]
Anyways, keep up the great work Pennifer! You're so nice for doing freebies like this; you complete them consistently too :-o


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 4, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Ah, the way you drew her is really cool! I'm sure Luckypinch will like it ;-]
> Anyways, keep up the great work Pennifer! You're so nice for doing freebies like this; you complete them consistently too :-o



Thank you very much ... I appreciate the love  ... I am having fun drawing everything I can and hopefully improving ... I like to keep my word so I try to fulfill all the requests that I agree to 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kayrii said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much! ^.^
> Also - Would it be possible to make one sized to be my avatar? I'm not great at resizing and such. If not it's no problem xD
> Would you like a TBT tip or something? Anything in game? I can't art, haha - I'm awful >.<
> 
> ...


Here is Eric, happy, happy in his Cabin chair! ... I am not too good at the sizing and resizing business either, Hun ... But I have seen this site recommended for that http://www.simpleimageresizer.com ... (You can resize to what you want and then upload to imgur or tinypic)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi Hun ... I don't know if you'll like this, but it is a doodle/pencil sketch of the naughty Camellia ... It's just black and white, but it looks kinda cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh MY GOD SHES PERFECT //screams PEENNNNN YOUR SO AMAZING ///fangirls


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 4, 2016)

Ah, Luckypinch  It's such a pleasure to draw for you!
And thank you so much for the TBT gift ... Not necessary but appreciated


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is Eric, happy, happy in his Cabin chair! ... I am not too good at the sizing and resizing business either, Hun ... But I have seen this site recommended for that http://www.simpleimageresizer.com ... (You can resize to what you want and then upload to imgur or tinypic)



Ahh! Thank you so much!! He's too adorable for words ^.^ also, thanks for the link, I'll give it a go xD You're amazing <3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Ah, Luckypinch  It's such a pleasure to draw for you!
> And thank you so much for the TBT gift ... Not necessary but appreciated



;-; could I possibly pay u to color her??? How much??  She's so lovely..
And haha. You deserve tbt your art is super cute..


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 4, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> ;-; could I possibly pay u to color her??? How much??  She's so lovely..
> And haha. You deserve tbt your art is super cute..


TY  ... As to colouring this one, I doubt if I could and do it justice! I'm not good enough with the brushes and techniques to get the diaphanous shades in the sheer negligee ... I wouldn't mind if you asked someone else to colourize the sketch ... I have it loaded into ibisPaint but seriously doubt I can do it ... And it will take me literally hours and hours ... Haha ... I need this Tee shirt I saw 


Spoiler: I need this tee shirt :p


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> TY  ... As to colouring this one, I doubt if I could and do it justice! I'm not good enough with the brushes and techniques to get the diaphanous shades in the sheer negligee ... I wouldn't mind if you asked someone else to colourize the sketch ... I have it loaded into ibisPaint but seriously doubt I can do it ... And it will take me literally hours and hours ... Haha ... I need this Tee shirt I saw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I need this tee shirt :p



Oh okay!  I didn't mean to sound rude!! D: and I just wanna tell you you can do anything you put your mind too. 
I'll get it colored by someone else!! Thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also that's a very lovely tee shirt


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 4, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh okay!  I didn't mean to sound rude!! D: and I just wanna tell you you can do anything you put your mind too.
> I'll get it colored by someone else!! Thanks so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


No worries at all ... you didn't sound rude in the slightest ...  I hope you can get the sketch coloured and I will give it a try when I get some time too ... I wish I shared your faith in me ... lol 
.................

This message is for Kayrii ... Thank you Hun for the TBTs ... very sweet of you, but not necessary ... I am still gifting my art and happy to do so 

......
oops ... and a PS for awesomeelle2001 ... I will be finishing your Mayor art hopefully later this evening


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 5, 2016)

For awesomeelle2001 ... Here is your art ... I wasn't sure on the costume from your reference, so just kind of made it up ... I hope you like it


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2016)

omg your art is too much for me hnnnnnngggngng

I'm looking for someone to do some digital references for me, so if you'd be willing to do some sheets for me, I can pay whatever you want (so long as it's reasonable)


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 5, 2016)

Beardo said:


> omg your art is too much for me hnnnnnngggngng
> 
> I'm looking for someone to do some digital references for me, so if you'd be willing to do some sheets for me, I can pay whatever you want (so long as it's reasonable)


Sure ... I am willing to try ... Let me know what you are looking for and I will give it a go, if I think I can produce something worthwhile ... As to payment, I am totally in the dark regarding that ... If there is a lot of time invested, a tip might be nice, but I don't want to ask for specific amounts ... I'm still learning and just appreciate the opportunity to draw


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For awesomeelle2001 ... Here is your art ... I wasn't sure on the costume from your reference, so just kind of made it up ... I hope you like it



This is absolutely amazing and the outfit is perfect!
Your honestly amazing at art and keep up the good work! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> For awesomeelle2001 ... Here is your art ... I wasn't sure on the costume from your reference, so just kind of made it up ... I hope you like it



And whenever I say that "this is your best piece!" you always draw another best piece.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 6, 2016)

Aw, Pasta ♥ ♥ ♥ ... you're my bestest fan!!!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Aw, Pasta ♥ ♥ ♥ ... you're my bestest fan!!!



:3 I love your art too pen!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 6, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> :3 I love your art too pen!!


Yes, my dear Luckypinch! ♥ ♥ ♥  You also are my bestest fan!! And thank you from the heart!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

When there is a slot open could you draw me and Ash (if you're still doing freebies)


Spoiler: Refs




When you draw this, please don't add the cat ears and tail, thanks you're so amazing!!!!



~NijiNymphia


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Yes, my dear Luckypinch! ♥ ♥ ♥  You also are my bestest fan!! And thank you from the heart!


Love you too pen


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 8, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> When there is a slot open could you draw me and Ash (if you're still doing freebies)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> ...



I have your picture ready ... I am hoping you will like it


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 8, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I have your picture ready ... I am hoping you will like it



I'm dying <3 I luff it.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 8, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I'm dying <3 I luff it.


Oh, I'm so glad!  I thought they were so cute sitting on the couch having a happy little chat


----------



## Beardo (Feb 8, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sure ... I am willing to try ... Let me know what you are looking for and I will give it a go, if I think I can produce something worthwhile ... As to payment, I am totally in the dark regarding that ... If there is a lot of time invested, a tip might be nice, but I don't want to ask for specific amounts ... I'm still learning and just appreciate the opportunity to draw



Just drawings of my characters on a blank background, maybe a little headshot in the corner, ect. for details sake, so I have something very basic to show people when commisioning. I can give references of all my characters, and you can make decisions on if you'd like to do it.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 9, 2016)

OK ... I will try ... You can post here or PM me with information, whichever you prefer 
The more references and pictures and details, the better ... I will try and put something nice together for you


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 9, 2016)

Did this little draw as a gift for Alexithymiaa  ... Picture belongs to her 



Spoiler:  Mayor and Wolfgang


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2016)

Cute!!! 
Do you wanna draw camellia or Aquamarine again? Ahah. Such cute art


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 9, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Cute!!!
> Do you wanna draw camellia or Aquamarine again? Ahah. Such cute art


Omg ... Camellia again!? Lol  ... I might try her again ... I did see a cute pose that might suit the naughty Camellia (insert Big winky face here)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Omg ... Camellia again!? Lol  ... I might try her again ... I did see a cute pose that might suit the naughty Camellia (insert Big winky face here)



Idk, I like the way you draw her honestly lol. if your getting bored of her pen I understand ahaha


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 21, 2016)

I just came on to say I'm still alive     And to post something happy ... Not my art, but it sure makes me and Lulu smile !!


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 22, 2016)

HELLO! Just wanna say hi (_I hope you still remember me lol_) and letting you know that I always adore your art!! Keep up the awesomeness!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 22, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> HELLO! Just wanna say hi (_I hope you still remember me lol_) and letting you know that I always adore your art!! Keep up the awesomeness!


Hi there, my Disney Princess Loving friend!  ... Of course I remember you! 
This isn't my art, but I had fun adding animation to it (since you loved the Tangled piece I did for you)   






- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> He's absolutely perfect!!!! I super luv him!!!! Thank you Pen! You are the BEST!!!!



I know I already sent you a new version of Filbert Catching a Snowflake, but I am posting this version just for fun


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 25, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi there, my Disney Princess Loving friend!  ... Of course I remember you!
> This isn't my art, but I had fun adding animation to it (since you loved the Tangled piece I did for you)




Hereby I declare that discovering The Pennifer's Art Thread is my greatest achievement on TBT forum!! XD


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 5, 2016)

Just resurrecting this thread to share my latest art effort ... I call it ACNL Sheep Love
I have been delighted to adopt six sheep in my third town MyCycle (that town that was supposed to be purely for cycling villagers) lol 
At any rate here are my sheep loves: Muffy, Pietro, Willow, Frita, Wendy and Baabara


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 5, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Just resurrecting this thread to share my latest art effort ... I call it ACNL Sheep Love
> I have been delighted to adopt six sheep in my third town MyCycle (that town that was supposed to be purely for cycling villagers) lol
> At any rate here are my sheep loves: Muffy, Pietro, Willow, Frita, Wendy and Baabara



Oh my gosh that is so cute omgg, your art style is adorablee


----------



## kelpy (Mar 5, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Just resurrecting this thread to share my latest art effort ... I call it ACNL Sheep Love
> I have been delighted to adopt six sheep in my third town MyCycle (that town that was supposed to be purely for cycling villagers) lol
> At any rate here are my sheep loves: Muffy, Pietro, Willow, Frita, Wendy and Baabara



omg that that looks wonderful.
I especially like how you drew Willow lookin all cute~


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 5, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> Oh my gosh that is so cute omgg, your art style is adorablee


Aw, thank you so much  ... It is very encouraging to receive comments like yours 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pasta said:


> omg that that looks wonderful.
> I especially like how you drew Willow lookin all cute~


Thank you very much, Pasta ... Willow is adorable isn't she!? 
Now I really need to find another boy Sheep! I am on an earnest hunt for Curlos! Lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any ideas or requests for another group of ACNL Villagers ... I would be happy to take one on for you


----------



## Marisska (Mar 5, 2016)

Omg, your style is too cute! The sheep group looks adorable, I particularly love Frita and Pietro !   Could you try Biskit the lazy dawg villager?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 5, 2016)

Marisska said:


> Omg, your style is too cute! The sheep group looks adorable, I particularly love Frita and Pietro !   Could you try Biskit the lazy dawg villager?


Thank you very much ... I really love all my sheep villagers but Frita is my favourite ... I mean, who couldn't love a hamburger and fries sheep!?!?   lol  :roll eyes:
Sure, I would be happy to do Biskit! Do you want him alone in the picture, or do you want to add any other villager ... I will do a grouping of up to three if you like.


----------



## Marisska (Mar 5, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you very much ... I really love all my sheep villagers but Frita is my favourite ... I mean, who couldn't love a hamburger and fries sheep!?!?   lol  :roll eyes:
> Sure, I would be happy to do Biskit! Do you want him alone in the picture, or do you want to add any other villager ... I will do a grouping of up to three if you like.



Yeah, Frita has such an original (and yummy) appearance... XD  
Ooh, that'd be great! Could you maybe draw Biskit and Lily the froggy together? They're next door neighbours and I often find them talking to each other


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2016)

That sheep pic is adorable!! It's even better because Pietro is in it. ;D (My fave sheep) I like how you drew different textures for their wool, that's a nice touch.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 5, 2016)

Marisska said:


> Yeah, Frita has such an original (and yummy) appearance... XD
> Ooh, that'd be great! Could you maybe draw Biskit and Lily the froggy together? They're next door neighbours and I often find them talking to each other


Yes, Frita is indeed unique! I gave her the expression "BurgersYay!" ... I laugh every time she says it 
I will happily do Lily and Biskit ... That will be fun! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> That sheep pic is adorable!! It's even better because Pietro is in it. ;D (My fave sheep) I like how you drew different textures for their wool, that's a nice touch.


Thanks, Zane ... They were all fun to do and each of them do have very different "wool" ... Lol 
Missing from the picture is Timbra ... ( she missed her photo op) ... Heh heh ... I just couldn't fit her in ... She has a unique coat as well, like a pinecone 
Shhh ... Don't tell anyone, but you're still my favourite artist!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 6, 2016)

Marisska said:


> Yeah, Frita has such an original (and yummy) appearance... XD
> Ooh, that'd be great! Could you maybe draw Biskit and Lily the froggy together? They're next door neighbours and I often find them talking to each other



Here is your picture ... Oh my, but these two were very hard for me to capture! I think because of Biskit's blank eyes, and darling little Lily's froggy face 
I hope you like it


----------



## Marisska (Mar 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your picture ... Oh my, but these two were very hard for me to capture! I think because of Biskit's blank eyes, and darling little Lily's froggy face
> I hope you like it



Ooh, they look so cute (and happy), love their face expressions!  I think you captured both really well. Thanks so much for the pic!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Just resurrecting this thread to share my latest art effort ... I call it ACNL Sheep Love
> I have been delighted to adopt six sheep in my third town MyCycle (that town that was supposed to be purely for cycling villagers) lol
> At any rate here are my sheep loves: Muffy, Pietro, Willow, Frita, Wendy and Baabara



SOOOO CUTE PENNN


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Does anyone have any ideas or requests for another group of ACNL Villagers ... I would be happy to take one on for you



Oooh ooh, may I request something? ^~^
How many villagers can I get drawn?


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 6, 2016)

Also pen could you draw sparro gayle kitt whitney and pietro? C: only if u want too!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 6, 2016)

Ahhh it's so cute!
Is your art digital or traditional? (Just wonderin'  )
If you're not already swamped with requests, could you draw Wart Jr. for me? He's my absolute favorite and I would love to see him in your style


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Oooh ooh, may I request something? ^~^
> How many villagers can I get drawn?


Thanks for your interest, Hun  I am thinking five should be the limit, but three to four would be ideal ... Let me know who you would like, as I try to do these in order of request ... You will be next 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Also pen could you draw sparro gayle kitt whitney and pietro? C: only if u want too!


Hi Hun  ... Sure I will do a group for you ... How about if I do Gayle, Kitt and Whitney, since I have already done Sparro for you and have just drawn Pietro 
I'll get started on these as soon as I can ... (I think Gayle is adorable ... Should be great fun to draw)

- - - Post Merge - - -



g u m m i said:


> Ahhh it's so cute!
> Is your art digital or traditional? (Just wonderin'  )
> If you're not already swamped with requests, could you draw Wart Jr. for me? He's my absolute favorite and I would love to see him in your style


Sure! Thanks, gummi  ... I will add you to the list and draw the homely little Wart Jr. for you 
Oops, forgot to answer your question ... I guess my art is a combination of both traditional and digital since I draw my art first in a sketch pad and then upload a picture of it to my iPad (ibisPaint) and finish the piece there ... It's a bit of an oddball way to do it, but seems to work for me


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 6, 2016)

Ah! Cool


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

Ahh awesome thank you!! ^~^

Could I request: Goldie, Clyde, Biskit, and Shep, please?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ahh awesome thank you!! ^~^
> 
> Could I request: Goldie, Clyde, Biskit, and Shep, please?


You got it! I will work on yours first.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> You got it! I will work on yours first.



Omg thank you, I can't wait <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omg thank you, I can't wait <3



 Here you go: Goldie, Clyde, Biskit and Shep ... (I have never seen Shep before, so he was fun to draw)


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

Ahhh omg it's awesome, thank youuuuu <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 7, 2016)

I am so glad you like your art, Nightmares! 
Working on Gayle, Whitney and Kitt for Luckypinch now  ... And then Wart Jr. for gummi


----------



## classically.trained (Mar 7, 2016)

Can I request Lobo, Julian, Maple, and Buck please? Your art is amazing!! Thanks


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 7, 2016)

acaddict1 said:


> Can I request Lobo, Julian, Maple, and Buck please? Your art is amazing!! Thanks


Oh, thank you!  I am enjoying doing these groups ... Yes, I will do your request right after Wart Jr. for gummi 

I am just going to post Luckypinch's finished group ... Gayle, Whitney and Kitt


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 7, 2016)

Your art is so cute! Can't believe I just saw this thread! 

If possible could you draw my mayor with pashmina and fuchsia on either side? I'd forever be grateful~ <3

[ref1] [ref2]
p.s - my mayor has blue eyes, I just need to update my one album still x) ty ty!


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

can i request lolly, maple, diana & rosie? ^o^


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 8, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> Your art is so cute! Can't believe I just saw this thread!
> 
> If possible could you draw my mayor with pashmina and fuchsia on either side? I'd forever be grateful~ <3
> 
> ...



 Thank you also ... I will add you to my list ... Cute mayor! I'll do my best 

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> can i request lolly, maple, diana & rosie? ^o^


Yes, I will do your request also ... I'm going to be busy! Lol 
I will close my thread to requests until I can get them all done 

Pending art:
gummi- Wart Jr.  completed
acaddict1 - Lobo, Julian, Maple, and Buck
quietly-stuttered - Mayor with Pashmina and Fuschia
aixoo - Lolly, Maple Diana and Rosie


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

tyt dearest! can't wait to see all the pretty pics! thank you again ♥


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 8, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> tyt dearest! can't wait to see all the pretty pics! thank you again ♥


Thank you, Hun 

Here is the "so homely he's cute" Wart Jr for gummi


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 8, 2016)

IT'S



IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL

I

I CAN'T


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 8, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> IT'S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 8, 2016)

How about Ankha and Merry? 

http://i.imgur.com/anv6OtG.jpg


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 9, 2016)

meowlerrz said:


> How about Ankha and Merry?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/anv6OtG.jpg


Sure ... I will add you to the list 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Posting completed art for acaddict1  ... Buck, Maple, Lobo, and Julian 




















Updating Pending art:
Luckypinch -Gayle, Whitney and Kitt
gummi - Wart Jr.  
acaddict1 - Lobo, Julian, Maple, and Buck - COMPLETED 

Working on:
quietly-stuttered - Mayor with Pashmina and Fuschia
aixoo - Lolly, Maple Diana and Rosie
meowlerrz - Ankha and Merry


----------



## classically.trained (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks so much, it looks great!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is the finished request for quietly-stuttered  ... I hope it is OK 
Mayor from ref and Fuschia and Pashmina ... Added adjusted photo ... One polka dot was missed   





Don't use this one


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is the finished request for quietly-stuttered  ... I hope it is OK
> Mayor from ref and Fuschia and Pashmina



ahhhhhhhhhhhh~ omg! they're perfect! >w< I love it so so much! Thank you lovey!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 9, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh~ omg! they're perfect! >w< I love it so so much! Thank you lovey!!


You are very welcome, Hun  ... I am so glad you like it!















Updating Pending art:
Luckypinch -Gayle, Whitney and Kitt
gummi - Wart Jr.  
acaddict1 - Lobo, Julian, Maple, and BucK
quietly-stuttered - Mayor with Pashmina and Fuschia - COMPLETED 

Working on:
aixoo - Lolly, Maple Diana and Rosie
meowlerrz - Ankha and Merry


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 10, 2016)

This is for aixoo ...  ... Hope you like your Villager grouping, Hun 
Presenting: Lolly, Diana, Maple and Rosie


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> This is for aixoo ...  ... Hope you like your Villager grouping, Hun
> Presenting: Lolly, Diana, Maple and Rosie


Aw this is so adorable! I love it c:


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 10, 2016)

aixoo said:


> Aw this is so adorable! I love it c:


Aw, I'm glad you love it, Hun ... It was fun to do, Rosie especially 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Working on the last request on my list now ... Ankha and Merry for meowlerrz


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 11, 2016)

Here is pic for meowlerrz  ... Ankha and Merry


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 11, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is pic for meowlerrz  ... Ankha and Merry



Aww my two babies together, they look so sweet
Thank you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 11, 2016)

meowlerrz said:


> Aww my two babies together, they look so sweet
> Thank you!


You are very welcome 

........
I can accept another request if anyone has one    ♥ ?(??-)?


----------



## otomatoe (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello there! I miss you bold drawing! <3 

If you have any free time, may I request a drawing of my Mayor and Shep? I think you know how my mayor looks already 

Also, need to tell you that your art encourages me to improve my drawing! I have lots of little nieces that love to ask me to draw for them and you inspired me with the beautiful colors and lovely style of your drawing! Thank you so much! And, have a nice weekend too!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 12, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> Hello there! I miss you bold drawing! <3
> 
> If you have any free time, may I request a drawing of my Mayor and Shep? I think you know how my mayor looks already
> 
> Also, need to tell you that your art encourages me to improve my drawing! I have lots of little nieces that love to ask me to draw for them and you inspired me with the beautiful colors and lovely style of your drawing! Thank you so much! And, have a nice weekend too!



Thank you for your lovely comments!  I will happily do your Mayor and Shep for you ... it is so sweet to say I encourage you to draw for your nieces! I really do love the simple, clean, bright lines ... I think that is why all the Animal Crossing Villagers appeal to me so much. (those and Disney characters) lol :roll eyes:
Hope you have a wonderful weekend also .. I will have something fun to work on now too!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 13, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, thank you!  I am enjoying doing these groups ... Yes, I will do your request right after Wart Jr. for gummi
> 
> I am just going to post Luckypinch's finished group ... Gayle, Whitney and Kitt



AHHH THIS MADE ME SMILE SO MUCH! 
/sorry pen my real life has been keeing me busy..


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 14, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> AHHH THIS MADE ME SMILE SO MUCH!
> /sorry pen my real life has been keeing me busy..


Glad to make you smile, Hun ... Hope your RL issues are settling down! ... As the old saying goes "to a dull roar" ... Lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



otomatoe said:


> Hello there! I miss you bold drawing! <3
> 
> If you have any free time, may I request a drawing of my Mayor and Shep? I think you know how my mayor looks already
> 
> Also, need to tell you that your art encourages me to improve my drawing! I have lots of little nieces that love to ask me to draw for them and you inspired me with the beautiful colors and lovely style of your drawing! Thank you so much! And, have a nice weekend too!



Here is your Mayor and the adorable shaggy Shep  Hope you all like it ... Again, I have to admit, it was fun to draw


----------



## otomatoe (Mar 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your Mayor and the adorable shaggy Shep  Hope you all like it ... Again, I have to admit, it was fun to draw



OMGGGG!!! Thank you so much Pennifer!!! <3 You do have any idea how awesome your drawing is, don't you?! ;D

Thanks so much! I love it a lot :''))


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 15, 2016)

pen back at it again with them awesome art skills!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 17, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> OMGGGG!!! Thank you so much Pennifer!!! <3 You do have any idea how awesome your drawing is, don't you?! ;D
> 
> Thanks so much! I love it a lot :''))


Oh you Darling! Look at your signature!! I am so honoured! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> pen back at it again with them awesome art skills!


Thank you, Hun  (Blushes and scuffles feet)


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 8, 2016)

Just updating my thread with a fun pic of some stuff I have been doodling while I was away sick


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 9, 2016)

Spoiler: Mayor Moon pic (no ref pic ;-; )







If you are still taking requests I would be so happy if you drew mayor Moon and Ruby for me! I really love your style and right now, you are inspiring me to become a better artist! 
You really improved throught this thread too!
Here is what she wears specifically (I in the first posts you constantly had to add little details to your drawings so I don't wanna make you have to do that):
-Moon hairpin
-Post-op patch
-White lace tee
-Blue skirt
-Brown pumps (she's wearing all the above in the pic)
-Same hairstyle/ color in pic
-Blue eyes (though you could keep them brown to match shoes)

Also this is optional but if you could have Mayor Moon holding a white carnation, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

I was just wondering.....could I request a piece of me and my friend's mayor? [x]
I know I've already asked for stuff from you, and this isn't of villagers, so if you don't wanna do this, I totally understand! ^~^

I can put in some TBT if you want, but I'm running kinda low at the moment x3

Thanks so much, and sorry haha


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 9, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Spoiler: Mayor Moon pic (no ref pic ;-; )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I will give this a try ... It may take me a little while, but I am hoping to do it tonight 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I was just wondering.....could I request a piece of me and my friend's mayor? [x]
> I know I've already asked for stuff from you, and this isn't of villagers, so if you don't wanna do this, I totally understand! ^~^
> 
> I can put in some TBT if you want, but I'm running kinda low at the moment x3
> ...


I will try this too, Hun ... I don't know if I can do it very quickly, but I'll try


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sure, I will give this a try ... It may take me a little while, but I am hoping to do it tonight
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aah, really?? You're such a sweet person, thank you ^~^;


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 9, 2016)

This is for Skweekerz  ... Hope you like it


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is your request, nightmares  ... I hope I got it right ... The only reference I had was your prior art piece ... I was not sure of the dress, so I assumed it was the Gracie Grace Butterfly dress


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your request, nightmares  ... I hope I got it right ... The only reference I had was your prior art piece ... I was not sure of the dress, so I assumed it was the Gracie Grace Butterfly dress



Ahh it's soo cute, thank you!! And yep, it is!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 10, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your request, nightmares  ... I hope I got it right ... The only reference I had was your prior art piece ... I was not sure of the dress, so I assumed it was the Gracie Grace Butterfly dress



OH MY GOSH!!! THANKS SO MUCH PENNIFER!! LANI YOU'RE SUCH A FREAKING GOOD FRIEND FOR REQUESTING THIS <33
  i love your art pennifer! your style is so unique and it never fails to amaze me!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 10, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> This is for Skweekerz  ... Hope you like it



Aww! It's sooo cute! cx
I love it so much! <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 10, 2016)

yukiihara said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! THANKS SO MUCH PENNIFER!! LANI YOU'RE SUCH A FREAKING GOOD FRIEND FOR REQUESTING THIS <33
> i love your art pennifer! your style is so unique and it never fails to amaze me!


Thank you so much for the sweet words! I am delighted that you love your art! (both of you, yukiihara and nightmares)
-?(?`v??)-? The Pen

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> Aww! It's sooo cute! cx
> I love it so much! <3




So glad you love it, Hun! I was pretty pleased with how the lace top turned out  
 ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 11, 2016)

PEN!! 

I just love your art! You get better by the minute!!

Would you be willing to draw me and my bestie, mira?

My ref album:

http://imgur.com/a/jvQpE

I will happily send some o dat TBT your way! (I know you are trying to earn some for them awesome giveaways you do!)


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 11, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> PEN!!
> 
> I just love your art! You get better by the minute!!
> 
> ...


I will love to do this for you! Hope I can produce something good for you! 
Let's not worry about any o dat TBT


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 11, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I will love to do this for you! Hope I can produce something good for you!
> Let's not worry about any o dat TBT



I have 100% confidence! As for TBT...I does what I want...


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 11, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I have 100% confidence! As for TBT...I does what I want...


Here it is ... I'm nervous that it's not good enough ... I wanted it to be special cuz it's for you


----------



## Beardo (Apr 11, 2016)

Your art is simple, but so wonderful and interesting! It's so unique and quirky


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 11, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Your art is simple, but so wonderful and interesting! It's so unique and quirky


Awww, thank you, Hun  ... Sounds like me ... Lol ... Unique, quirky ... (Simple)? ...


----------



## Elov (Apr 11, 2016)

Omg your art style is so cute! Do you think maybe you can draw my mayor with Fang maybe holding hands or something cute? c: Thank you so much for your consideration! [REF]


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> Omg your art style is so cute! Do you think maybe you can draw my mayor with Fang maybe holding hands or something cute? c: Thank you so much for your consideration! [REF]


Sure, I'll give it a try, Hun


----------



## Elov (Apr 12, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Sure, I'll give it a try, Hun



Yay thank you! I'll be looking forward to seeing it. c:


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> Yay thank you! I'll be looking forward to seeing it. c:


Here you go, Hun ... It was fun to draw ... Your Mayor's costume is so cute ... Hope you love it


----------



## kelpy (Apr 12, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here you go, Hun ... It was fun to draw ... Your Mayor's costume is so cute ... Hope you love it



I actually love this one, it's gotta be one of your best!


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I actually love this one, it's gotta be one of your best!


Thank you, my dear Pasta!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you think you could draw my mayor? Great art by the way!


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Do you think you could draw my mayor? Great art by the way!
> View attachment 169523



Sure ... I will give it a try after my current project


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2016)

pen so much improvement i swear!!! lovely arts


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> pen so much improvement i swear!!! lovely arts


Thank you, Darlin  ... My biggest fan!


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here it is ... I'm nervous that it's not good enough ... I wanted it to be special cuz it's for you



Aleshapie, sweetie pie (heh heh ) ... I am working on another piece for you as well ... I wasn't totally happy with this one, so here is the pencil sketch of one I am presently working on


----------



## Elov (Apr 12, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here you go, Hun ... It was fun to draw ... Your Mayor's costume is so cute ... Hope you love it



Omg thank you so much!! It's perfect, I love it! c:


----------



## meowduck (Apr 12, 2016)

hiii are you still taking requests?:] if so, would you consider drawing my mayor Everette? Thank you so much!View attachment 169543

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you could draw her with Daisy and Tabby c: that's extra though, if you want c: tysm!


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2016)

meowduck said:


> hiii are you still taking requests?:] if so, would you consider drawing my mayor Everette? Thank you so much!View attachment 169543
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> if you could draw her with Daisy and Tabby c: that's extra though, if you want c: tysm!


Hi there ... Sure, Hun, I will add you to the list ... I will see how I do ... I will probably add at least one of your villagers -  - Yours will be the last one I am accepting for a little while ... Getting a little backed up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elov said:


> Omg thank you so much!! It's perfect, I love it! c:


I am so glad you love it, Hun


----------



## meowduck (Apr 12, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi there ... Sure, Hun, I will add you to the list ... I will see how I do ... I will probably add at least one of your villagers -  - Yours will be the last one I am accepting for a little while ... Getting a little backed up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you soon much!! ♡♡♡ you take your time with it and do it however you like! Thanks again so much!!!♡


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is version 2 for aleshapie ... A little different style   ... Omg that dress is so hard to do! ...  Anyway, Hun, I tried really hard to do something nice for you!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Next I will be working on FanGirlCookie's request and then meow duck's


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Do you think you could draw my mayor? Great art by the way!
> View attachment 169523



Here is your Mayor Luna, Hun  ... I hope she meets with your approval


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

meowduck said:


> Thank you soon much!! ♡♡♡ you take your time with it and do it however you like! Thanks again so much!!!♡


Here you go, Hun! I hope you like it


----------



## meowduck (Apr 13, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here you go, Hun! I hope you like it



omg ! so cuuuuuute!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^<3333333 THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

meowduck said:


> omg ! so cuuuuuute!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^<3333333 THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH


Awww, thank you, Hun!  You made my day!!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey pen <3 how do you color you're art?


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey pen <3 how do you color you're art?


 Hi Hun ... I use ibisPaint 3.7 on my iPad exclusively (I sketch first in my sketchbook and upload a picture of my drawing and then colour my traced drawing in the app) ... I use the fill tool a lot for even colour and there are a ton of awesome tools to use for shading, etc ...I am learning more as I go along, and wish I had unlimited time and a good instructor because there is so much knowledge to tap! *sigh*


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi Hun ... I use ibisPaint 3.7 on my iPad exclusively (I sketch first in my sketchbook and upload a picture of my drawing and then colour my traced drawing in the app) ... I use the fill tool a lot for even colour and there are a ton of awesome tools to use for shading, etc ...I am learning more as I go along, and wish I had unlimited time and a good instructor because there is so much knowledge to tap! *sigh*



oh wowieeeee thanks!! and dont worry pen.. youve improved so quickly!! im working on somethign for you hahah. it wont be colored, but ive been improving my style and proportions slowly


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> oh wowieeeee thanks!! and dont worry pen.. youve improved so quickly!! im working on somethign for you hahah. it wont be colored, but ive been improving my style and proportions slowly


Oh, wow! I am intrigued and looking forward to it!!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, wow! I am intrigued and looking forward to it!!





Spoiler: here











messy sketch. ill try and clean it up and color it : )


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Hun! What a wonderful surprise when I came back online to find this!  I love it so much! Thank you for this! I will treasure it ... I love how you put shades on my "squishy little Marshall" ... Lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 14, 2016)

I made a collage of some of my Mayor Pen art gifts that I have received and I thought I would celebrate them by sharing ... I love them all, and love the artists who contributed!
Thank you all for your talent!!!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I made a collage of some of my Mayor Pen art gifts that I have received and I thought I would celebrate them by sharing ... I love them all, and love the artists who contributed!
> Thank you all for your talent!!!



how amazing


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/g8AVvpG.jpg
here pen i finished it!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 14, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://i.imgur.com/g8AVvpG.jpg
> here pen i finished it!



That's adorable! I love how you put Pen's shades on Marshal! cx
He looks sassier!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> That's adorable! I love how you put Pen's shades on Marshal! cx
> He looks sassier!



hahah, thanks, i just hope pen likes it!  shes so nice and her art is amazing! i just had to do something in return


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 14, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> hahah, thanks, i just hope pen likes it!  shes so nice and her art is amazing! i just had to do something in return



D'aww that's so sweet! I'm sure she'll love it! :>


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 15, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://i.imgur.com/g8AVvpG.jpg
> here pen i finished it!


Oh, Hun! Awesome! I see that you cleaned up the lines ... I already loved it, but now, even more! 
And thank you for your sweet comments! I always love our conversations and you are a pleasure to draw for and share with 
I added your updated picture to my collage, so check it out on post #327

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> D'aww that's so sweet! I'm sure she'll love it! :>


You're right! I do! And I love yours too!!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, Hun! Awesome! I see that you cleaned up the lines ... I already loved it, but now, even more!
> And thank you for your sweet comments! I always love our conversations and you are a pleasure to draw for and share with
> I added your updated picture to my collage, so check it out on post #327
> 
> ...



thanks pen!! :} i love our convos too haha
also pen could you try drawing camellia and lucas? 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363224-dnp-thanks&p=6408994#post6408994


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 15, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> thanks pen!! :} i love our convos too haha
> also pen could you try drawing camellia and lucas?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363224-dnp-thanks&p=6408994#post6408994


Sure ... I will give this a try ... please give me more detailed info on Lucas .... I think I have Camellia's number! lol


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 15, 2016)

PEN!! I just love them both! They are so dern cute!! You did a great job!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 15, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> PEN!! I just love them both! They are so dern cute!! You did a great job!!


Oh, I am so relieved ... I am still uncertain about them ... that dang dress was so hard to reproduce! LOL ... and they were supposed to be a gift!! So, a reluctant thank you for the TBTs .... WAY TOO GENEROUS !!! 
I would love to try any of your other characters for you ... please let me know!
Luv ya!!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, I am so relieved ... I am still uncertain about them ... that dang dress was so hard to reproduce! LOL ... and they were supposed to be a gift!! So, a reluctant thank you for the TBTs .... WAY TOO GENEROUS !!!
> I would love to try any of your other characters for you ... please let me know!
> Luv ya!!


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363224-dnp-thanks&highlight=
here :}


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363224-dnp-thanks&highlight=
> here :}


Pencil sketch / prelim is done  ... Will colour and finish tomorrow hopefully 


Spoiler: Camillia and Lucas Prelim


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Pencil sketch / prelim is done  ... Will colour and finish tomorrow hopefully
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Camillia and Lucas Prelim



oh gosh !!!! its so perfect DDD


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> oh gosh !!!! its so perfect DDD



Here ya go, Darlin  ... All finished


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here ya go, Darlin  ... All finished



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ITS SO AMAZING OMFDGJDJDIFJWEO;FW I LOVE IT PEN :a:


Also pen i showed my bff you're art and he loves it! would you mind doing his oc?
i will gladly pay!


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 17, 2016)

Sure, Hun ... I will give it a try ...just send me the OC details ... for you, no charge


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 20, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ITS SO AMAZING OMFDGJDJDIFJWEO;FW I LOVE IT PEN :a:
> 
> 
> Also pen i showed my bff you're art and he loves it! would you mind doing his oc?
> i will gladly pay!


Hey, Darlin'  ... I have an idea for a drawing pose ... is this the same BFF in your couples pic? Do you have a preference for clothing? Is there a villager you want in the pic, or a bug, or a flower? (just thinking of the pose I am going to use)  lol


----------



## The Pennifer (May 13, 2016)

Just posting to add and share a gift of art from Chelsaurus ...


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 14, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Just posting to add and share a gift of art from Chelsaurus ...



Sorry! Just seen this! Awww you're so nice! If only I was a pro hahaha Love the edits on it!! 
Are you still taking requests?


----------



## The Pennifer (May 14, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Sorry! Just seen this! Awww you're so nice! If only I was a pro hahaha Love the edits on it!!
> Are you still taking requests?


Yes I am still taking requests and am going to start a new thread to earn some TBTs for a good buddy as well


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 14, 2016)

Great! Ohhhh really? You should! I wish my art was to your level! Will you be starting one shortly?
May I request my mayor with Fauna please


Spoiler:  mayor






She has black tights and her boots have creamy/white fur at the top
If you need a pic of the outfit let me know. The picture isnt so clear
Thank you


----------



## The Pennifer (May 14, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Great! Ohhhh really? You should! I wish my art was to your level! Will you be starting one shortly?
> May I request my mayor with Fauna please
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Hun  I will do this for you ... Not too sure when, but as soon as I can ... I just posted a thread in the Museum Shop to try to earn some TBTs for a good friend ... Check it out! I used the name art I did for you


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 14, 2016)

If you're still taking requests can I have a picture of my boyfriend and I? Haha!

I have long brown hair and a light pink baggy sweater and light blue distressed pants are fine with me, also a pair of plain white shoes.

For my bf He has dirty blonde hair, and glasses. I'll add a link to a picture of the hair I prefer for him in a bit. For his clothes a white baggy hoodie, black pants, and white shoes are fine.

Finally for the pose can we both be staring and smiling at eachother while holding hands?

Hopefully my request isn't too hard, thanks! c:

Here's a link for the hair lol;
http://iicookehmonstar.deviantart.com/art/Jake-539292229


----------



## The Pennifer (May 14, 2016)

iicookehmonstar said:


> If you're still taking requests can I have a picture of my boyfriend and I? Haha!
> 
> I have long brown hair and a light pink baggy sweater and light blue distressed pants are fine with me, also a pair of plain white shoes.
> 
> ...


I will consider adding this request ... It maybe a little while before I get to it


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 14, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I will consider adding this request ... It maybe a little while before I get to it



That's completely ok! Thanks for considering it! c:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 24, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Great! Ohhhh really? You should! I wish my art was to your level! Will you be starting one shortly?
> May I request my mayor with Fauna please
> 
> 
> ...


Here is your art, Hun ... Mayor Chelsea and Fauna


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 24, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Here is your art, Hun ... Mayor Chelsea and Fauna



Awwwww this is amazing!!! Thank you so much!!! Sorry I fell asleep looking for clearer pick but you've done a really good job


----------

